# rescued Handy Capable Mouse



## brendawilliams441 (Mar 17, 2013)

OK so I rescued three does from the local pet store, they were moments away from being ball python food. Two relatively normal does and one who is compelled to frantically circle in a clockwise direction constantly. This looks like that recessive dancing mouse gene. But is there anything else it could be? There are in a huge three level wire cage with no competition for food, water, space or toys. They have so much they don't utilize it. But the dominant female picks on my little speedy mouse constantly. And both mice with push the circling mouse with their noses up and down tubes as if to keep her going strait. I am wondering if speed NASCAR circling mouse might be more miserable than necessary with the other girls. So far no blood, but its pretty loud and often. Any suggestions?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I've never heard of that being a gene... Most often the causes are things like having a stroke, an inner ear infection, or brain tumor. I would cull her since she will most likely be doing this for the rest of her life


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Mice don't always like a lot of space. Some do, most often males though. So there will be a main area, and that's probably the one the dominate mouse is defending from her annoying circling.

Circling mice have obvious social problems, and of course get in the way of other mice, who also cause them extra problems. It could be genetic, prior stroke, tumor, or it could be an infection that's causing it. If it's an infection, antibiotics might solve the problem.

A vet who is familiar with mice would be able to tell you, others might be able to as well. If it's not an infection that clears up with medication, they don't tend to live very long. Brace yourself for her health to deteriorate soon to the point she needs to be pts.

It's clearly not fun for the mouse who suffers with this, the videos I've seen are really a visual on that.  I don't know if they would feel lonely, with the distracting distress of the condition, or not. So I can't say if she would be better off in either of the two choices, with unfriendly cage mates, or alone.


----------



## brendawilliams441 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's just a shame she is a little cutie. I will take this afternoon, but seriously culling her seems a little extreme she doesn't exactly cost much to feed and keep happy. She loves her saucer by the way. and we made her a little track of cardboard tubes to run through on the bottom floor which she seems to really enjoy.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

If she's in pain or is very stressed, I think culling is the most humane thing to do. And I agree with the other two. Inner ear infection, tumor or stroke.


----------



## brendawilliams441 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok so my vet saw her this afternoon and although he giggled at me a bit for taking a three dollar mouse to the vet he discounted the visit, and she doesn't have any infections and does not seem to be in pain. So we decided to set up the bottom floor of the enclosure so she doesn't have to go up if she doesn't want to since the other mice rarely go down there. we will see how that works. I am actually going back to the pet store to look for another brain damaged mouse so she can have special friend in a separate one level habitat from the girls.


----------

